# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Blowing up on 17a-methyl-etioallocholan-17b-ol-3-hydroxyimine aka THE ONE!

## DEE151

The ONE


Name: 17a-methyl-etioallocholan-17b-ol-3-hydroxyimine 

Standard: Methyltestosterone 

Androgenic : 140

Anabolic : 380

Estrogenic Activity: none

Progestational Activity: none



Brief History:

Primary active ingredient (17a-methyl-etioallocholan-17b-ol-3-hydroxyimine) was first described by Z. Cekan and B. Pelc, Effects of 1-alkyl substitution on the biological action in a series of androstanes. Steroids 8,209 (1966). 
Never commercially produced A COMPLETELY NOVEL MOLECULE.

Product Characteristics:

The One can inhibit the action of estrogens by acting as a competitive antagonist and/or decreasing the mRNA-induced transcription of estrogenic effects post-binding.
The One can also act like an aromatase inhibitor, disallowing the conversion of androgens to estrogen.
The One activates GLUT-4 receptors in skeletal muscle, and also increases glycogen uptake. The One is 17-alpha alkylated greater oral bioavailability.
The One can significantly lower SHBG levels, allowing for more active product to reach skeletal muscle.

Effects Related to Physique Enhancement:

Rapid lean body mass gains - typical users report 0.75 lb./day gains for first 2-3 weeks
Overall hardening effect to physique
Increased vascularity
Increased strength
Dramatically enhanced neural function (coordination) as DHT is the predominant androgen in neural function
Mood-enhancing effect
Lipolytic effect (increases fat metabolism)

ADMINISTRATION/DOSAGE:

Effective dose: 67.5 - 90 mg/day (3-4 capsules) ; DO NOT EXCEED 90 MG/DAY
Can be taken with or without food; preferably in the AM
Oral Administration Only
4-5 week administration period; do not exceed 5 weeks duration[/quote]

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Who makes this?

----------


## DEE151

> Who makes this?


http://www.nutraplanet.com/product/a...-2nd-gear.html

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

I ordered some today.

----------


## seriousmass

> I ordered some today.


I ordered it like 3 days ago!!! it's going to be f*cking sick. I can't wait. lol.

----------


## sitries

am i wrong in thinking this is just an M1T clone???

----------


## IM708

^^^Yes you are.

----------


## Dazza21

> The ONE
> 
> Dramatically enhanced neural function (coordination) as DHT is the


[/QUOTE]

So this bad boy could be quite harsh on the hairline for MPB sufferers?  :Frown:  Don't want to turn into a slap head quicker then i already am!

----------


## Carl Lanore

here is the definitive interview about The One with the chief formulator Drik Tanis from Applied Nutriceuticals.....

Super Human Radio Episode # 269

Fifteen Pounds of Muscle In Fifteen Days

Guest: Dirk Tanis

Tanis is the Chief formulator for Applied Nutriceuticals. They have introduced a new oral anabolic agent that converts to DHT and imparts great strength. More importantly all of the test subjects gained fifteen pounds of muscle in just two weeks! Listen and learn.

http://www.superhumanradio.com/rss/2...R_Show_269.mp3

----------


## sitries

yeah but thats just marketing hyp. how can you listen to stuff that is said by the manufacturer of the drug!!! :LOL: 

you  :LOL: need to take that with a pinch of salt. Fair enough its probably a decent enough product.

what id like to know is, what can it be compared to in steroid terms?? ie HDROL comparable with turanabol. 

Also it looks like it would be a big no no for MPB sufferers, which wouyld mean i wouldnt be interested in it.

----------


## subaruwrx04

Sounds to good to be true... Why not stick with real AS?? Let me know how things go after you use it.. Kinda interested..

----------


## sitries

dont get me wrong on this. im not condemning the product or saying i dont believe what they are saying. i knwo thaat these new designer steroids are seriously strong! just look at SPAWN, i heard from some users that its stronger than dbol .

----------


## seriousmass

> Sounds to good to be true... Why not stick with real AS?? Let me know how things go after you use it.. Kinda interested..


I'm using the PH to backload a cycle of mine. 

PH's are great, and fun to run. I'd rather use them then something like a-bombs (anadrol )




> dont get me wrong on this. im not condemning the product or saying i dont believe what they are saying. i knwo thaat these new designer steroids are seriously strong! just look at SPAWN, i heard from some users that its stronger than dbol.


Trust me "The One" is going to be crazy. 

Spawn is considered equivalent to d-bol by many, that's correct. 

The original M1T's were actually considered MUCH stronger then d-bol.

----------


## CBGB

I started on this yesterday. I'm sick with anticipation.

----------


## CBGB

Spammer^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Reed

Yes I have used a few PH and they are better than some of the other orally available steroids .... superdrol was much much stronger and produced much better gains than dbol or even when i high dosed winstrol (120mg)..... Like to hear how this turns out...

some one should keep a log

----------


## oak2429

looks similar to phera plex

----------


## DEE151

well i ordered mind yesterday and i will keep u guys up to date sounds like good new stuff does not hurt to try

----------


## jimmyinkedup

dht precursor - i wouldnt get to stoked in all honesty. Even real dht compounds - despite high anabolic ratings, are weak.The only exception is drol - and it is well documented that that anadrol does NOT follow the traditional dht pathway of action...

----------


## Schmidty

ill stick to my gear but this shit does sound nice. Im going bald anyways so fvck it may as well try this shit. LOL we all better stock up cause u know its gona b banned n a wk

----------


## rickrick55

someone keep a log! i am very interested...

----------


## J-41-sd

I honestly have found better results with less sides on aas, there is much less guess work and a whole lot more clinical information on aas, more experience and knowledge to gain from others as well. Yet, still interested to find out how things go for you, hope your run with it is safe, effective and fun.

----------


## 0tolerance

do you rekon this stuff would get through australian customs?

----------


## IM708

> do you rekon this stuff would get through australian customs?


Right now yes, since it's so new it wouldn't be screened for. If they seize it that should be illegal.

----------


## dynamitekid

> someone keep a log! i am very interested...


I agree! I am very interested in the results. I am in my first week of Spawn and so far so good. Up 5 pounds in 5 day.
What's this "2nd gear" that site is throwing in for free? Anyone know?

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

Milk Thistle
Avena Sativa 10:1
13-C (Indole-3-Carbinol)
6-Bromodione

And if any of that other than milk thistle isn't chinese to you maybe you can tell me what it means...

----------


## dynamitekid

> Milk Thistle
> Avena Sativa 10:1
> 13-C (Indole-3-Carbinol)
> 6-Bromodione
> 
> And if any of that other than milk thistle isn't chinese to you maybe you can tell me what it means...


haha what the hell is that shit.

----------


## PittBoy

> I ordered some today.


Ditto

----------


## AdamGH

Went googling.  :Smilie:  I found a good log on someone using "the one". good read..

http://www.prosource. net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14264

additional info:

http://www.prosource. net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=13961

----------


## Deltasaurus

this stuff sounds good

----------


## dsmp

i ran a bottle of rpm from the same manufacturer and shit is all its cracked up to be... 1 hour cardio, and 45 min lifting is an easy workout. down 35 pounds and probably 5%bf. seems like they know what they are doing, thinking about trying out the one myself

----------


## AdamGH

good luck getting more. they stopped making it. what u see on the shelves is all thats left.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

I have used many PH and "The One" is junk.........I gained nothing off of it and no lifts improved....I am not saying it will not work for you, however it is not for everyone....I used 3 caps a day for a month and I mean "NO" gains.....JUNK....Hyped up bullshit....You want a real DS get SPAWN......Now that shit works......I'm taking MDROL right now I swear I am going to drop MDROL and run 2 months of SPAWN instead........

----------


## angelo212

"The One" is just methylated DHT.

----------

